# Our home remodel



## BFEdenizen (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello all! I'm new here, and thought I'd post a picture of our current home remodel. We're redoing the entire house. The house is a 3 bed, 1 1/2 bath country home from the 1940s. Unfortunately, I don't have work-in-progress photos, but I do have before and (mostly) after shots.

What we've mainly done so far is remodel the kitchen, master bath and all but the master bedroom. The flooring in the pictures is the hardwood original to the house. It was 80 years old and had never seen a sander. It's gorgeous. Our current project is the kitchen/dining room. The dining room was an addition, and only had a subfloor under the linoleum. We're laying engineered hardwood today to finish it, and we're going to finish installing the cabinet handles.

The kitchen is our current project. This is the picture from when we were shown the house:










Now: 










Here's the living room and bedrooms. These were the first projects we completed on this house.

Before: 

This is one side of the living room, but typical of all the rooms. Popcorn ceiling, cheap wood paneling, carpet over the hardwood.









The rooms now. We completed these remodels in 2009. We removed the paneling and repaired, textured and repainted the walls underneath, refinished the floors, and added new light fixtures and bullnose corners to some of the entrance areas. I really need to take pics of the fully-completed rooms. We have long since installed the baseboards, window trim in the bedroom windows, and of course the electrical fixtures.

http://s19.beta.photobucket.com/user/Gempress/media/100_1285.jpg.html?sort=3&o=66


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow....big difference on the kitchen.

Glad to see you kept the original hardwood......with the new poly coatings, I think you will find that it will hold up quite well....

Keep up the good work.


----------



## BFEdenizen (Feb 3, 2013)

It's held up great. It's been a few years since the floors were initially done, and we have two 80-lb dogs who gallop all over it, and the floor still looks like new.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice! This definitely inspires me to get going on my kitchen!


----------



## scottharrison (Feb 8, 2013)

The best place to consider is our home. Definitely,when you are planning to reconstruct your home, make sure you will make it worthy.
What is the difference between a place you happen to live and a place you think of as home?


----------

